# mijn tweede thuis



## andz

Hey guys, what meaning does it have? Is it my second home (in relation to one's new country) or does it mean "my second house"?


----------



## Couch Tomato

See this definition of "second home". http://www.ldoceonline.com/dictionary/second-home


----------



## Peterdg

In het Nederlands is er een verschil tussen "mijn tweede huis" en "mijn tweede thuis". "Mijn tweede thuis" kan, mijns inziens, enkel betekenen: "ergens waar ik me ook _thuis_ voel, ook al is het niet mijn officiële woonplaats/plaats waar ik oorspronkelijk vandaan kom.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Ah, ik heb de vraag weer eens niet goed gelezen . Ja, er is zeker een verschil tussen "mijn tweede huis" en "mijn tweede thuis". "tweede huis" hoor ik vaak in de context van een vakantiehuis, en wat betreft "tweede thuis" ben ik het eens met Peterdg.


----------



## andz

thanks for the link but what does it mean now?


----------



## Ktke

Thuis = home, huis = house.

_Een tweede thuis _is a place that you don't necessarily own, but where you feel at home as if it was your place. It could be a house in another country, but it could also be a friend's place where you spend a lot of time, so much that being there feels as comfortable as being (actually) at home.
_Een tweede huis _is a second house you own, doesn't matter where or in which country.

Apparently, according tot the link, in English you can use ‘second home’ for both meanings.


----------



## andz

bedankt voor het antwoord!


----------

